# Hike Olo Canyon?



## dmavor (Apr 5, 2010)

When rafting the Colorado, I have always passed by Olo Canyon wishing I could do a long day hike, but couldn't due to the tall pourover right at the river.

Can anybody give me current conditions and/or clues on how to ascend the pourover? On our upcoming October trip, we will have experienced rock climbers with gear. Are there any climbers bolts on the wall, or cracks to protect a lead climber?

Doug


----------



## apmcc (Feb 15, 2010)

I am pretty sure the route in is looker's right of the mouth. I looks doable, but you might want to be on belay. If you do get in there, leave a good rope in the pour over, I'm sure plenty would be grateful.


----------



## yeahphil (Jun 10, 2009)

You can climb around it on the right at 4th or easy 5th class. Definitely take a rope -- you may want to rap down.

Go in thinking cool canyoneering instead of a long day hike and you should be pretty excited by what you find.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

You might want to pick this up for the trip if ya'll are interested in technical side canyons:

Grand Canyoneering: Exploring the Rugged Gorges and Secret Slots of the Grand Canyon: Todd Martin: 9780978961435: Amazon.com: Books

These guys are the tip of the spear for explorations in the Grand Canyon.

Per the recommendation, pretty sure leaving fixed ropes is banned in the Grand so please leave the canyon clean. They have closed several side canyons recently due to such behavior.

Phillip


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

YES!!!!

Was my favorite hike. Super cool. There was a fixed rope up the waterfall to start last time I was in there. 

Fuzzy


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

There use to be a rope that you could climb up but about the time someone puts one in the Park Service goes up and cuts it out. If you get over the first lip it only goes a short way to a rather nasty slick climb up to the next level. I only made it about 1/4 of the way up that when common sense kicked in. Good Luck


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Doug, there's a good description of both routes into Olo in my book Day Hikes from The River 4th edition. I encourage folks to make sure the team wants to do this. If only a few climbers want to take the time to get in, the rest of the trip will be hanging below for a while. It IS very sweet in there. Hope this helps, yours, tom

Day Hikes from the River: A Guide to Hikes from Camps Along the Colorado River in Grand Canyon 4th (forth) edition Text Only: Tom Martin: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## dmavor (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I forgot I had Tom's book on my shelf and, yep, there is a great description on how to enter Olo Canyon.

Thanks All!!
Doug


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

I took a serious look on my july 4 th trip. No fixed rope. The right side is 4th class but pretty loose. After serious consideration of rock and group interest I abandoned it. Looks great. Bring some shoes and maybe a rope.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Please don't leave any equipment behind thinking you'll be doing future parties any favors. Getting up those amazing side canyons is made even better by seeing the place without old slings and rope laying around. The canyon is way too harsh an environment to trust any found climbing equipment. If you are getting into "Grand Canyoneering" and must leave webbing anchors behind, at least cut and pack out the last abandoned anchor.


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

I was on in May and June, no rope. It goes on creek left. Keep a cool head and you should be good. It is one of my favorite hikes. If you rap off an anchor check it first and use new webbing and a rap ring. Enjoy!


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

I have always done Olo via the climb up from the pour over 5.8 5.9ish? Then fixed a rope for everyone else to climb up. In 2008 we launched on the HFE and found the sand to be within 10 feet of the entrance which made it a much more relaxed climb. Once up there is a beautiful Matkatish patio that requires a kinda slick climb to pass above that another patio then a fairly rumble filled canyon which I haven't explored but is described in Todd Martins book. I have seen the upper right entrance done but I'm not a fan of that kind of exposure...

Cheers,
P.T.


----------

